# My Kontakt Synth Library Collection



## Cory Pelizzari (Mar 25, 2020)

All links are in the YouTube video description.


----------



## transverb (Mar 27, 2020)

Nice review Cory. Some brilliant patches in there and beautifully played / programmed. Just when I thought I was done buying another synth. Haha.


----------

